# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه مازندران

## Mahsa.Nzr

دانشگاه مازندران نام یک دانشگاه سراسری در بابلسر، استان  مازندران است. قبل از انقلاب سال ۵۷، این دانشگاه دانشگاه رضاشاه کبیر نام  داشت.


*دانشگاه مازندران (قبل از انقلاب ۵۷)* 

گامهای  ایجاد این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۵۴ با همکاری و نظارت دانشگاه هاروارد برداشته  شد. از طراحان این موسسه میتوان دکتر کن بینبریج (به انگلیسی: Ken  Bainbridge) را از هاروارد نام برد. تعداد زیادی از اعضای هیئت علمی و  روسای این دانشگاه را اساتید آمریکایی هاروارد تشکیل میدادند.بطور نمونه،  ریاست دانشکده علوم اجتماعی این دانشگاه بر عهده خانمی بود بنام دکتر  کاترین ماری بیتسون (به انگلیسی: Mary Catherine Bateson).
*
*

*دانشگاه مازندران (بعد از انقلاب ۵۷)* 

دانشگاه  مازندران هم اکنون، بزرگترین مرکز آموزش عالی دولتی استان به  شمار می رود  دارای سابقه ای بالغ بر ۳۵ سال است که هسته اولیه آن را موسسه  آموزش عالی  اقتصادی و اداری – مدرسه عالی علوم کشاورزی- موسسه آموزشی  کشاورزی گرگان-  مرکز تربیت دبیر فنی نوشیروانی بابل و مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی   بابلسر(دانشگاه شمال) تشکیل داده اند که در سال ۱۳۵۸ و با تصویب شورای عالی   انقلاب از ادغام این مراکز دانشگاه مازندران به صورت رسمی تاسیس و در طی   سال های اخیر رشد قابل توجهی در هر دو عرصه کمی و کیفی یافته است.
همچنین  در سال ۱۳۶۴ دانشکده پزشکی تحت پوشش دانشگاه مازندران ابتدا در  بابل و  سپس در در سال ۱۳۶۷ در ساری تاسیس گردید که در سال ۶۷-۱۳۶۶ با  قرارگرفتن  مجتمع های پزشکی تحت نظارت وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی از  دانشگاه  مازندران جدا و از آن تاریخ به صورت مستقل درآمدند. دانشکده کشاورزی و  منابع طبیعی گرگان  نیز در سال ۱۳۶۸ از دانشگاه مازندران منتزع و به صورت  دانشگاه مستقل  درآمد. در پی برنامه توسعه و گسترش آموزش عالی در استان و  ایجاد دانشگاه  های تخصصی ، ۲ مجتمع فنی و مهندسی نوشیروانی بابل و علوم  کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی ساری  نیز مطابق مصوبات سفر ریاست محترم جمهور از  دانشگاه منتزع و به صورت  دانشگاه های مستقل در آمدند. و مقرر شد تا جامعیت  دانشگاه مازندران به  عنوان محور آموزش عالی استان، از قالب ایجاد رشته  های فنی و مهندسی و  کشاورزی حفظ گردد. این دانشگاه هم اکنون در آستانه ۳۰  سالگی دارای ۸  دانشکده علوم پایه، هنر ومعماری، حقوق و علوم سیاسی، تربیت  بدنی و علوم  ورزشی، علوم انسانی و اجتماعی، علوم اقتصادی و اداری و فنی  ومهندسی در  مجموعه ی پردیس است و حدود ده هزار دانشجو در ۳ مقطع کارشناسی،  کارشناسی  ارشد و دکتری در ۴۲ گروه آموزشی در دوره های روزانه و شبانه به  تحصیل می  پردازند.
يادآوری ميشود: دانشگاه مازندران هم اكنون داراي ۲۵۰ عضو هيات علمي ،۱۸ استاد،۴۸ دانشیار،۱۳۸ استاديار و ۴۶ مربي است.
دانشگاه  مازندران ضمن تحویل پانزده هزار نفر متخصص و فارغ التحصیل به  جامعه، نه  هزار و ششصد و چهل و پنج دانشجو را جهت تربیت در دامان خود جای  داده است.  در حال حاضر این مرکز آموزش عالی براساس سیاستهای وزارت علوم،  تحقیقات و  فناوری اهداف متعددی در عرصه تولید علم، فناوری و پژوهش، خدمات  آموزشی و  فعالیت های فرهنگی در عرصه تبادل اندیشه و شکوفا نمودن استعدادها و  اندیشه  های نسل فرهیخته جامعه بعهده دارد و برهمین اساس با اتخاذ  راهبردهایی در  حوزه طرحهای عمرانی، برنامه های زمان بندی شده آموزشی،  پروژهها و طرح های  پژوهشی فعالیت های مجدانه ای دردست اقدام دارد. این  دانشگاه تلاش می نماید  به همت اساتید محترم، کارکنان شریف و دانشجویان عزیز  با مساعدت مسؤولین  وزارتی و استانی فعالیتهایی در خور شأن این خطه و جامعه  اسلامی داشته باشد  و بتواند دین خود را نسبت به جامعه ادا نماید.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*اهداف و برنامه های دانشگاه*  *شاخص هاي آموزشي* 


بسط و گسترش انديشه هاي دينيتوليد علم و دانشترويج فرهنگ و معارف اسلاميآموزش و تربيت نيروهاي متخصصبرقراري روابط علمي و آموزشي با ساير دانشگاه ها و موسسات علميبرقراري فناوري اطلاعات
*برنامه ها* 


گسترش دوره هاي تحصيلات تكميليايجاد دوره هاي غير حضوريبومي سازي رشته هاي جديدهمكاري پژوهشي با دانشگاه ها و مراكز پژوهشي معتبر بين الملليگسترش و تعميق نظام ارتباطي دانشگاه با دستگاه هاي اجرايي و دانشگاه هاي منطقهارتباط با صنعتارتقا وضعيت آموزشي و پژوهشيتشكيل دوره هاي مجازيراه اندازي دوره دكتري برق، عمران و رياضي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ها* 


دانشکده الهیات و معارف اسلامی

دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی

دانشکده حقوق و علوم سیاسی

دانشکده دامپزشکی

دانشکده شیمی

دانشکده علوم اقتصادی و اداری

دانشکده علوم انسانی و اجتماعی

دانشکده علوم پایه

دانشکده علوم ریاضی

دانشکده فنی و مهندسی

دانشکده هنر و معماری

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*رشته ها و مقاطع موجود در دانشگاه*  *گرایش های مقطع کارشناسی

*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

کتابخانه مرکزی و مرکز اسناد دانشگاه مازندران

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*تصاویری از دانشکده*  فضای سبز دانشکده الهیات و معارف اسلامی

این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 2592x1944 می باشد.





دانشکده حقوق و علوم سیاسی

این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 1600x1200 می باشد.

----------

